
Mobile, smartphones and hindsight - slyall
http://ben-evans.com/benedictevans/2016/2/19/mobile-smartphones-and-hindsight
======
pascalmahe
I'll remember two very good points from this:

\- Blackberry sales' went up until Nov. 2010 and then it was too late, Apple
and Android had the market. Wile E Coyote indeend. \- it took ten years from
the mobile operators getting the 3G licences before smartphones got really
good (and then everybody wanted one).

The parallel with AR and VR seems on point but aren't things faster now?

